# New betta



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Heres a few pics of our new betta we picked up friday. I must say I love him! he looks so beautiful swimming along the tank with our backround!


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

Cute!! ^_^


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow cool fish! And background


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha thanks guys!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Thats it Im feeling a little blue. I want a betta. 

DOH.. I need to restrain myself. NO MORE ADDITIONS. No matter how good everyone elses fish look.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha go for it fish doc, you deserve it!


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Love the betta, if our fish could be gay I'd say yours and Chip could be lovers lol


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha thanks! :-D and your right, that would be one pretty fishy!!


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> :shock: should i even ask? :shock:


LOL I know just being silly! My betta is building a bubble nest but he's not getting a girlfriend


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> phew. thank goodness, i was like "OH MY GOSH! BEERLEADER HAS SERIOUS ISSUES!" LOL. ya mine is building a bubble nest, too. but i can't breed him. i guess betta love is in the air


Nah I'm not a promoter of gay animals LOL just thought it was funny that we both had gotten new bettas and that mine really wants a friend, at least he thinks so! And yeah betta love must be in the air, i've seen several ppl saying theirs was doing the bubble nest. Mine loves a mirror, he gets so excited. He's the most active betta I've ever seen. He's wild, he just flies all over the tank most of the time, especially when I remove the mirror. He looks so sad hehe


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha thats cute beerleader :-D


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

my betta blew a bubble nest too. But he won't flare at a mirror, only my finger pressed at the glass


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> only my finger pressed at the glass


Maybe he is trying to teach you not to give anyone the finger.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Maybe he is trying to teach you not to give anyone the finger.


hahahahahaha your too funny fish doc :lol:


----------

